# Open Multiple Hyperlinks at once in Excel 2003????



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I tried to search for an answer to this prior to posting. I did not see one.

I have a much larger version of the following sheet. All of the website links are hyperlinks. How can I open all of them at once?










Thanks for taking the time to answer!

Eric


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

Anybody? Anybody?

Bueller... Bueller... Bueller


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Why exactly are you doing this? Should each site open in it's own Internet Explorer Window?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

> Why exactly are you doing this? Should each site open in it's own Internet Explorer Window?
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


Thanks for the reply Rollin.

I have LOTS of websites that I need to review. It will save a good bit of time if I can just highlight a bunch of cell and open all of the hyperlinks in them. I don't really care if they open as tabs or if each has it's own window. I'm just looking for a way to save time.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Use the code below. It assumes the first URL in the list appears in cell A2.


```
Sub OpenLinks()

For Each vCell In Range("A2:A" & Cells(Rows.Count, "A").End(xlUp).Row)
Set oIE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
oIE.Visible = True
oIE.Navigate (vCell.Value)
Next vCell

End Sub
```
If you prefer to manually highlight the range to use just replace the second line of code so that it reads


```
For Each vCell In Selection
```
Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks!

Now, I've changed my mind about all of those open windows... Is there a way to do this in one window with each one opening in it's own tab?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

This code isn't as slick, I am sure, but I found all this on this page:
http://www.codeproject.com/Messages/3350128/How-to-open-new-tab-in-Internet-Explorer-7-using-V.aspx


```
Public Sub goNav()
Dim ie as Object

Set IE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
ie.visible = true

Dim x as integer
Dim links as Hyperlinks
Set links = ActiveSheet.Hyperlinks

For x = 1 to links.count
ie.navigate links.item(x).address,nothing, "_blank"
next

End Sub
```
For it to open in new tabs this setting must be set in IE settings;
Internet Options
General Tab
Tabs Settings : Settings
Always open pop-ups in a new tab = Selected


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try this instead


```
Sub OpenLinks()

Const navOpenInNewTab = &H800
Set oIE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
oIE.Visible = True

For Each vCell In Selection
oIE.Navigate vCell.Value, CLng(navOpenInNewTab)
Next vCell

End Sub
```
Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL! I knew you would come up with something better, Rollin!


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

Curious... how would I do the same thing in Mozilla? 

Am I wearing out my welcome yet? hope not... 

Guys... I really appreciate the help. I wish that I knew Excel better. I'm learnin'


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry I'm not sure how to do it in Mozilla Firefox. You could likely use a shell execute command and pass the URL as an argument but if you use Mozilla I'm pretty sure you'll have to open a separate Window for each site. 

Rollin


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Firefox.

You can add the Web Page Preview button to one of your Excel toolbars, then click it.

Once this has opened the list in a new FireFox tab, CTRL+A to Select All, then: rightclick - S - Enter.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

> Firefox.
> 
> You can add the Web Page Preview button to one of your Excel toolbars, then click it.
> 
> Once this has opened the list in a new FireFox tab, CTRL+A to Select All, then: rightclick - S - Enter.


Thanks... but this does not work


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Since opening up the Excel calls on a shell command - just as it does for IE - I don't think this is possible.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Wolverine-Eric said:


> Thanks... but this does not work


Works fine for me. Which part doesn't for you?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

For me it just opens up one of the links in a new tab - generally (although not always) the one at the top of the list.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Loche.

When you CTRL+A is it selecting all the links?

& with manually right-clicking, maybe one of them is getting ... "partially selected"? (  )

My kb goes (L-R): spacebar -- Alt GR -- # -- CTRL, # being a key that runs the rightclick menu. CTRL+A, #, S, Enter -- maybe?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

CTRL+A is selecting all text in the page - so, yes, all the links. What I was wondering was if it wasn't reading something like these:
http://www.techguy.org/
http://forums.techguy.org/16-business-applications/
http://forums.techguy.org/61-announcements/
as something like this:
http://www.techguy.org/http://forum...s/http://forums.techguy.org/61-announcements/
(note - in the above, I merely deleted all the breaks between the lines, but after posting it saw that you could not see the full text.)
and only reading until it comes to the logical end of a site name - in this case, ".org"
I know that Open Office will do this.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

these:
http://www.techguy.org/
http://forums.techguy.org/16-business-applications/
http://forums.techguy.org/61-announcements/
as something like this:

I selected that from the above, copied and pasted into a fresh worksheet.

Clicked the WebPage Preview button, that opened a fresh tab in FF.

CTRL+A -- rightclick key -- S -- Enter. Three new tabs opened (although from R-L).

I guess FF just likes me.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (May 26, 2007)

You guys are awesome... I really appreciate all of the input here!

Here is EXACTLY what I did:

1) In Excel 2003 file... Clicked 'File'... then... 'Web Page Preview'
2) Control A to 'Select All'
3) Right Click... then... S

Here is a screenshot of the error I get:


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

bomb #21 said:


> CTRL+A *-- rightclick key -- S --* Enter. Three new tabs opened (although from R-L).


Although you may be correct about FF, I don't quite understand the portion of your instructions that are in bold, etc.
CTRL+A - okay, that's easy - and then some gibberish (probably having to do with a Brit keyboard or something)  and finally Enter.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

I ain't no rocket scientist. 

"rightclick key" means "press the rightclick key" -- it's the one in the red circle. Shift+F10 may be another option.

"S" means "press the key with S on it. The top choice in the context-sensitive menu is "open links in new tabs", thus S is an accelerator.


----------

